

Thy Product Dost Bore and Confuse Me - doriandargan
http://doriandargan.com/post/31743956757/thy-product-dost-bore-and-confuse-me

======
quinntonharris
This article is interesting. Have you seen the new MySpace interface? What are
your thoughts? <http://mashable.com/2012/09/24/new-myspace-video/>

~~~
doriandargan
I like what they are trying to do, very pretty and visual... but there does
seem to be a lot going on - perhaps a bit confusing. Hard to tell without
being inside of the product itself and just watching a video.

------
doriandargan
I think many web products (and others) can learn a lot from this! What do you
think?

